# Peeing ,submissive or excitement



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good article differentiating the two. http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/vmth/...bmissive and Excitement Urination in Dogs.pdf


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our little girl Nellie, sometimes does what I call excitement widdles.It's hard to know why,I think it is just the way she is, and it doesn't really matter,it's only every now and again and it isn't very much.I also think she is prone to SA, if it wasn't for the fact that she is never alone as we have Dizzie to keep her company.She is not left very often,there is nearly always someone around,but she sure is a velcro dog with me.Neither of our dogs have ever been told off for having an accident in the house .


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you Dave for the info. Oscar is peeing when he greets new people and gets very excited. I think it is more the excitement rather than fear that triggers the urination. I hope he will stop it soon. He is only 8 month old.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sivi said:


> Thank you Dave for the info. Oscar is peeing when he greets new people and gets very excited. I think it is more the excitement rather than fear that triggers the urination. I hope he will stop it soon. He is only 8 month old.


Yeah the excited pee , they generally outgrow. Just follow the tips mentioned .


----------

